# Collyrium daily eye wash



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> "I swear by the Collyrium daily eye wash...I have only had Maggie on it consistently (1 drop in each eye a day) for three days and can already see a significant improvement. You can see her on the pic I just posted today that was taken just an hour or so ago. The stains are still there and too close to the eye for me to put peroxide on but no more new dirty "red" eye staining appearing.
> 
> I also have started to apply a small amount of cornstarch to her face in the mornings. I think that is helping a bit to keep her face dry during the day, too..so the combination of the two may be what made the big difference."[/B]


I found this on the other website and was wondering if anyone has tried it?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am using it right now. I have seen some improvement in the last week. Haven't used it everyday...trying to do it morning and night...but he is not very cooperative. He hates me doing it. He will sit for cleaning under his eyes and be SO good...but those drops he hates. I am using it, peroxide and diamond eye. He still gets them...but this all keeps them lighter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

I did a search on the collyrium. Alot of maltese owners and other breed owners use it. The most popular brand seems to be Bausch and Lomb Collyrium Fresh Eyes Eye Wash. The 4 oz sizes seems to cost around $5.79. It looks like it can be found in the contact section of the store. 

I have found makeup remover works really well on Lacey. Everynight after work I take my eye makeup off and then use the remover on her. I use the cotton pads, not cotton balls. I did trim the hair around her eyes. Right now she is teething so she has some tearstaining. But be careful about clipping the hair. Now that it is growing out some of it is poking her eyes.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My post never got posted the 2 times I did try to post over there. I gave up posting. I just go an read to see what they are talking about. It can be somewhat entertaining sometimes.



> First of all, I didn't think sarcasm was allowed on this Forum.[/B]


I loved that. Gave me a good laugh. It is from the thread called "The "People " Cover with Britney". _Wait isn't People a brand name?_ :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, someone over there...on MO...I think is where I read it...or maybe Yahoo...said their vet said it was harmless...most I think put a few drops once or twice a day. In my opinion, it is next to impossible to just put a drop or two. He is so wiggly when I try to do it...that I cannot even begin to know how much I am dripping...

What I TRY to do is drop some either right on top of his eyelid or in one of the corners so it will run in. I miss alot. I tried the cup thing that came with it. The theory of that is good for humans I guess...if I understand the use correctly...but it does not work on Brinkley. I just do my best. I don't think the drops necessarily bother him..I think the bottle thing coming toward his eye does.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I use the Baush and Lomb stuff that Jami mentioned above.
At first I was just soaking a cotton ball with it and then wiping it over Zoe's eyes and then down. The moisture helped me to comb out any gunk that could be in her fur and I was hoping that since I was wiping it over her eye some went in.
But then I read on MO that someone put one drop in each eye and so I tried doing that. I noticed more of an improvement but Zoe HATES getting the drops







.
I think that it just startles her that there is something getting in her eye like that and I am hoping that she will get used to it. What I do is I sit on the floor, sitting on my knees, and then put her between my legs and gently hold her there. Then I hold her face still. I give her a treat right before I put the drops in (half a cheerio) and she is pretty distracted and intent on chewing so I sneak a drop in one eye. I do the same thing for the next eye.
Hoped that helped!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brittany Lot

Your baby Zoe is so beautiful! I am going to try the eye drops. Its the only thing for tearstaining that I have read about that seems completley safe and harmless to the eye and the hair itself!

I hope it works, Brit's staining is pretty minimal. She eats good quality food and we have a fountain that filters water for her and Mariah, so I think that helps. These drops may just be able to take out the last little bit


I hate when people who don't know the breed or about white dogs assume she is "dirty" when you can look at her perfect topknot and ice white fur and see she is anything but!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

^_^


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nicole, that's great!







I have tried the cornstarch on Lexi and it does make a difference. They look so pretty with a white face.









Since Lexi finished teething her tear stains have gotten a lot better. I think I am probably the only one who notices them now. The problem now is her beard is staining. In my kitchen I have a water feeder that I got from PetCo. It basically a plastic dish with a large bottle tipped upside down. I think that is why she is staining so much. I wish I could either buy or make a water bottle stand. I really don't have anywhere that I can attach the water bottle to the wall, so I would prefer something that can be moved. I will have to talk to my dad and see if he can make me something.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:wacko:


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

_*I use a water bottle and it works very well.

I attach it to the wall with velcro..
you need a really thick velcro.. i use the INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH which you can get probably from walmart, k mart, art stores, etc. You get two pairs of strips which was $4 for me. They were white too!







there is also black ones*_


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

malteseIloveI: Thanks for the idea! Not sure if it would work for me. I live in an apartment. So I don't really want to stick anything to the wall that might damage the walls. I can maybe use that to attach the water bottle to a stand. Hmm? I'm going to have to call my dad this weekend and ask him about it.

Does anyone have the glass water bottle? I thought I read somewhere (either here or MO) awhile ago that the glass water bottle came with a wall mount plate thing (technical term







). I was just wondering if that is turn. Here is the link to what I am talking about: Glass Water Bottle


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

_*I think you can pull the velcro off.. its VERY sticky but it might be okay to pull off your walls unless you have bad peeling paint on them.*_


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I am not really worried about the sticky residue. I think I was thinking that when I went to take it off it would pull up the paint and damage the wall. 

Nicole that is a great tip about the perioxide. I think I will try that this weekend on Lexi's beard.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

im kind of scared to put that much peroxide on my dog! let alone a little bit.. doesnt it do any damage to the hair?


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

I've just tried the *CORNSTARCH* on my dog's face today and it works GREAT!! I LOVE CORNSTARCH!! I just put a whole lot on and brushed it with a flea comb and they got a LOT lighter!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malteseIloveI_@Aug 26 2004, 11:37 PM
> *im kind of scared to put that much peroxide on my dog! let alone a little bit.. doesnt it do any damage to the hair?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7809*


[/QUOTE]

I'm kinda weary of it myself, but if you don't get it in the eyes, and you condition very well after....maybe it will be alright. I wouldn't do it a whole lot.... I saw some where that a 50-50 mixture of peroxide and MOM (Milk of Magnesia) -adding corn starch to make a paste- wouldn't hurt...just let it sit, wash it out, CONDITION, dry it well and add cornstarch to wick away moisture. 
Wait...I'll find the site and add a link....
Ok, I was kinda right.....it's under "Removing Tear Stains"

http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm


----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 20 2004, 10:11 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



"I swear by the Collyrium daily eye wash...I have only had Maggie on it consistently (1 drop in each eye a day) for three days and can already see a significant improvement. You can see her on the pic I just posted today that was taken just an hour or so ago. The stains are still there and too close to the eye for me to put peroxide on but no more new dirty "red" eye staining appearing.

I also have started to apply a small amount of cornstarch to her face in the mornings. I think that is helping a bit to keep her face dry during the day, too..so the combination of the two may be what made the big difference."

Click to expand...

*I found this on the other website and was wondering if anyone has tried it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7159
[/B][/QUOTE]


When I first met Gigolo at 6 weeks he had some tear staining and the breeder said that was due to nursing. Saw him again at 9 weeks and it was better and when I picked him up at 12 weeks there still was some stain. Have tried the Collyrium (not with a lot of consistency because it really isn't bad at all). Have also tried using Desonex (for babies) and that appears to work as well. Will try the Collyrium as you have suggested. This is a new issue for me as my previous maltese, Geronimo, NEVER had tear staining. 
Gigolo's Mom


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gigolo's Mom+Sep 9 2004, 03:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this on the other website and was wondering if anyone has tried it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7159
[/B][/QUOTE]


When I first met Gigolo at 6 weeks he had some tear staining and the breeder said that was due to nursing. Saw him again at 9 weeks and it was better and when I picked him up at 12 weeks there still was some stain. Have tried the Collyrium (not with a lot of consistency because it really isn't bad at all). Have also tried using Desonex (for babies) and that appears to work as well. Will try the Collyrium as you have suggested. This is a new issue for me as my previous maltese, Geronimo, NEVER had tear staining. 
Gigolo's Mom
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8772
[/B][/QUOTE]


 Desenex...as in diaper rash cream???? Would never have thought about it!

What do you do with it? How do you apply it? What does it do to the fur? Isn't it globby?


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

HI all add chico to the mix i want to rid im of those tear stains so bad i just went to walmart and bought the fresh eyes and put a few drops in and i got the perxocide too.I hope it helps







how much do you love these guys ?Maltese are so awesome i wish i found the breed sooner







~ Denise


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> How does it work?? I have been trying to figure out or find some sort of water bottle stand for ages- I think I will start a new post!
> Quincymom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom+Oct 21 2004, 01:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it work?? I have been trying to figure out or find some sort of water bottle stand for ages- I think I will start a new post!
Quincymom
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12834
[/B][/QUOTE]

I ended making my own wall mount. I bought a water bottle and some industrial strength velcro (comes with 2 pieces).

I screwed a board (1 ft wide X 2 ft tall) to the wall. I put both of the hook (or was it the loop) pieces on the back of the water bottle. I then lined up where I wanted the bottle on the board and then figured out where the other velcro pieces needed to go. 

Here is what it looks like. I wish I would have painted the board white before doing this but oh well.


----------

